# Habt ihr es gelesen????



## Lumix (11. April 2004)

Tja, was soll man davon halten?? 

Vor allem der Satz......"Es muss sowohl vom Umfeld als auch vom Material her passen«, war und ist die Devise von Schwing. Und damit scheint sie sich bei den Obermeitingern, die bislang vor allem im Marathon-Bereich aktiv waren, ganz wohl zu fühlen: »Hier wird alles individuell auf mich abgestimmt, das Bike und die Komponenten sind allererste Wahl«" .....gibt mir zu denken.




http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5586


Auszug aus dem Bericht in der Bike Sport News (online)

(12.03.04/ak) Die Lady mit den Rasterlocken, eine der fünf Fahrerinnen im deutschen Olympiakader des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, wechselt zum Augsburger Trendsport-Rennstall


Die Nachricht kam kurz vor Weihnachten: der Sponsoring-Vertrag zwischen dem französischen Automobilhersteller Renault und Katrin Schwing wurde nicht verlängert. »Das hat mich völlig ins Chaos gestürzt. Ich war auf dem Sprung ins BDR-Trainingslager auf Gran Canaria  und es war schon sehr spät für einen neuen Vertrag«, erzählt die Mosbacherin mit den markanten roten Dreadlocks, die in wenigen Tagen ihren 32. Geburtstag feiert und dank einer völlig verkorksten Saison 2003 weit unter ihrem tatsächlichen Leistungsvermögen auf Platz 57 der Weltrangliste des Weltradsportverbandes UCI geführt wird. Immerhin hatte Schwing, außer im Rennen immer unterwegs mit riesigen Plateau-Schuhen, im Herbst 2002 die Weltmeisterschaft in Kaprun als Zwölfte beendet, ihr international bislang bestes Ergebnis. Nach gut zwei Monaten intensiver Sponsorensuche (»Ich hatte auch Angebote von UCI-Trade-Teams«) hat sich Katrin Schwing nun entschieden: Sie fährt für das im Cross-Country-Bereich bislang kaum aktive Team Toprace aus Obermeitingen südlich der bayerisch-schwäbischen Metropole Augsburg.


»Es muss sowohl vom Umfeld als auch vom Material her passen«, war und ist die Devise von Schwing. Und damit scheint sie sich bei den Obermeitingern, die bislang vor allem im Marathon-Bereich aktiv waren, ganz wohl zu fühlen: »Hier wird alles individuell auf mich abgestimmt, das Bike und die Komponenten sind allererste Wahl«, schwärmt sie von ihrem neuen »Morati«-Mountainbike. Das Vertrauen in das Material und das Team sind Voraussetzung für ihren Weg nach Olympia: Katrin Schwing zählt neben Weltmeisterin Sabine Spitz mit zu den größten deutschen Hoffnungen bei den Olympischen Spielen in Athen im August. Doch auch die Marathon-Weltmeisterschaft in Österreich hat sie im Auge  und schlägt damit die Brücke zur bisherigen Grundausrichtung des Teams. Übrigens gemeinsam mit ihrem Lebensgefährten Matthias Ball, dem Deutschen Meister der Masters II im Jahr 2003, der ebenfalls für das Toprace-Team in die Pedale treten wird.


»Das Toprace-Team wird alles tun, um Katrin Schwing auf ihrem Weg nach Athen zu unterstützen«, so Teamchef Karsten Jerschke (33), der das Team vor vier Jahren aufgebaut hat. »Katrin Schwing erweitert unser Portfolio in eine wichtige Richtung.« Bislang gehörten dazu neben den Marathon-Mountainbikern auch andere Sportler und Sportlerinnen, die moderne Trendsportarten professionell als Leistungssport betreiben, wie zum Beispiel die Inlineskating-Mannschaft: »Unter einem Dach, mit einem Management, mit einer Grundidee und einer einheitlichen Corporate Identity wollen wir gemeinsam mit unseren Sponsoren einen professionellen Ansatz von Marketing im Sport verwirklichen.« Katrin Schwing soll diesen Ansatz hinüber in die olympische Sportart Mountainbike Cross-Country tragen.


----------



## Nomercy (11. April 2004)

... zumal sowohl auf www.bergwerk-bikes.de, als auch auf www.katrin-schwing.de (noch) nichts darüber zu lesen ist. Allerdings ist ein Sponsorenwechsel an sich ja nichts Ungewöhnliches. Merkwürdig ist allerdings, daß beide oben angeführten Internetauftritte (wieder einmal mehr) durch ihre Aktualität "glänzen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (12. April 2004)

es bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Unterstützung professioneller ausfällt als bei der TransAlp. Talente werden im MTB-Sport offensichtlich ja gern mal verschleudert.


----------



## Faunus (13. April 2004)

Gibts jetzt überhaupt noch ein Berwgwerk Team?


----------



## Netzwerker (13. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

soweit mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, hat sich Renault zurückgezogen und es gibt kein Bergwerk Rennteam mehr. Das mit der Aktualität auf der Bergwerkhomepage ist ja ein altes Thema und muß nicht mehr aufgewärmt werden.

Grüß[email protected]

Netzwerker


----------



## der alte ron (13. April 2004)

Vieleicht könnte man ja die moderatoren ja so zu einem statement anregen !
Bergwerk meldet noch diesen sommer konkurs an  !


----------



## Lumix (13. April 2004)

@der alte ron

Junge Junge, Du gehst hart ran!!!!










			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht könnte man ja die moderatoren ja so zu einem statement anregen !
> Bergwerk meldet noch diesen sommer konkurs an  !


----------

